# Does the 3-month entrance visa guarantee a blue card?



## davidalova (Dec 10, 2015)

I have a job offer from a company in Germany. All the requirements are good for a blue card. I applied for the blue card and the German embassy told me they will give me a 3-month visa to enter Germany together with my wife and there I will have to rent an apartment, get tax number and etc. and only then apply for the long-term blue card there.

Considering my company in Germany is eligible to hire people under the blue card visa and pays me enough salary and etc, does the first three-month visa guarantee I will for sure get the blue card when apply for it in Germany? I want to reduce the risk of quiting my job here and also not be able to get the blue card there in Germany. 

Please share your experience.

Thanks in advance.


----------

